# Are hats/snapbacks allowed to be worn by staff on ambulance?



## Emilio (Sep 15, 2018)

Hello im a student and im going to start doing my ride alongs next month and i was wondering if i could use a snap back while on duty


----------



## NPO (Sep 15, 2018)

It depends on the company. Call the place you're doing your ride time at and ask.


----------



## mgr22 (Sep 15, 2018)

Emilio said:


> Hello im a student and im going to start doing my ride alongs next month and i was wondering if i could use a snap back while on duty



And what does your snap back say?


----------



## Emilio (Sep 15, 2018)

"fuerzas especiales de mexico"






with that logo and its a black hat


----------



## Emilio (Sep 15, 2018)

mgr22 said:


> And what does your snap back say?


it says fuerzas especiales de mexico

 "mexican special forces"
and it hais their logo and its a black hat


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 15, 2018)

As a student I would avoid wearing any hats that do not have your training program logo/name on it.


----------



## mgr22 (Sep 15, 2018)

Emilio said:


> it says fuerzas especiales de mexico
> 
> "mexican special forces"
> and it hais their logo and its a black hat



Emilio, I don't think the people you're riding with would be too impressed by your Mexican Special Forces hat, even if they're Mexican Special Forces. Then there are your patients, but that post can wait.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 15, 2018)

It'll be entirely dependent on the individual conpany/agency.

Some issue (or at least have available as optional purchase) official uniform hats, which as a part of the uniform will usually include the company logo, maybe a station logo.

Some will allow plain (no logos or anything) solid color black or navy blue or other similar color (likely the same color they use for their uniforms).

Others will simply not allow hats, period.

But I can almost guarantee you your Mexican Special Forces hat does not fall into any of those categories and will not be allowed. Unless you are actually a legit Mexican Special Forces soldier on some sort of training exchange and you're in the rest of your MSF uniform on duty as a MSF soldier during these ride alongside and the hat is an official part of that uniform...no, I cant see any agency anywhere allowing that hat, especially as a student.

There might be some places that turn a blind eye to established employees wearing non uniform hats with logos, like an American flag patch, or referencing the 343 from 9/11...but you as a student will not be allowed any leeway.


----------



## Emilio (Sep 15, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> It'll be entirely dependent on the individual conpany/agency.
> 
> Some issue (or at least have available as optional purchase) official uniform hats, which as a part of the uniform will usually include the company logo, maybe a station logo.
> 
> ...


 thank you for your answer i think i will call my instructor teacher and ask if i can get a solid navy blue hat


----------



## E tank (Sep 15, 2018)

mgr22 said:


> Emilio, I don't think the people you're riding with would be too impressed by your Mexican Special Forces hat, even if they're Mexican Special Forces. Then there are your patients, but that post can wait.



Drops the mic...


----------



## CCCSD (Sep 16, 2018)

Why do you need to wear a hat?


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 16, 2018)

In all fairness, people at work dont know what I look like without one I think. Maybe once I can recall having gone without, but I always have one. Habit.

As a student though, I wouldn't care if it was black or blue. If it says Mexican Special Forces, my ability to take someone serious goes way down unless you are and my partner and I are about as laid back and goofy as it gets. Just find a black hat and you'll be fine.


----------



## DrParasite (Sep 16, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> In all fairness, people at work dont know what I look like without one I think. Maybe once I can recall having gone without, but I always have one. Habit.


is it because you don't want people to know your balds? inquiring minds want to know....  because if it is, they probably already know....

As to the OP, questions like this should be best directed to your EMT instructor (as you said you were going to ask previously).  Any agency specific questions, or class related questions (is this allowed, etc), are usually much better answered by an authoritative person from within your program, not a bunch of random guys on the internet.  We could all say "yes, you should be able to wear that hat," but if your instructor says you can't, well, his word overrules all of us.

Just food for thought for next time.


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 16, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> In all fairness, people at work dont know what I look like without one I think. Maybe once I can recall having gone without, but I always have one. Habit.



Same here. Helmet hair. Can't be going into the ER looking like a scrub


----------



## Tigger (Sep 16, 2018)

VFlutter said:


> Same here. Helmet hair. Can't be going into the ER looking like a scrub


I keep an extra hat in both my call murse/wilderness bag and wildland pack at the fire job. Won't be caught dead with helmet hair. #vanity


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 16, 2018)

@DrParasite, nope I have a full enough head of hair that I am growing it out and gonna let my partner dye it purple lol. It's just a habit at this point, I have the same Remington hat I wear on days off that I've worn for a good 8 years or so.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 16, 2018)

I'd give it a pass. Unless it's a an issued cap I'd leave it at home.

Edit: at the service I was at hats were not allowed.


----------



## DrParasite (Sep 17, 2018)

At both my former EMS services, we were issued cheap, crappy, snapback hats.  At my current FD, we were issued the same.

Almost everyone purchases their own fitted hats with their names embroidered on them; at my FD, we purchased ones that were units specific (IE, I have Eng4ine, and Res14cue hats, and might get an Eng1ine hat next time they order because I spend most of my time there nowadays), all that were approved by administration.

I only wear them when I work a night shift, or in the rain.

I wouldn't purchase a hat for use during school that had anything on it, other than a plain black one, because most EMT school "uniform" purchases are wastes of money (class traffic vest, class polo/sweatshirt, etc).  Once you finish the class, you will likely never wear them again (although I do think a class T-shirt is worth getting, especially if it looks decent, and can be worn off duty).

As a random aside, the college I work at part time requires any hats we wear to be "Adidas" brand, or rather, not show any other brand other than Adidas, because that is the company who sponsors the athletics department.  But they won't issue us hats, and we work outside most of the time....


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 17, 2018)

Being bald as a cue ball I really wish my service had allowed hats. We had to comb a field for an ejected driver and I got scortched.


----------



## CCCSD (Sep 17, 2018)

#baldguysmatter


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 17, 2018)

I always like to say if you have to ask then the answer is probably no.


----------



## Kevinf (Sep 17, 2018)

bigbaldguy said:


> Being bald as a cue ball I really wish my service had allowed heads. We had to come a field for an ejected driver and I got scortched.



This is actually a legitimate OSHA complaint. Your employer is required to furnish or allow appropriate PPE, excepting work boots (they don't have to furnish boots unless highly specialized footwear is required, i.e. wouldn't or couldn't be worn outside of your work environment). Clothing protecting one from the elements is required, they can't tell you that you must wear nothing but t-shirts in the dead of winter to MVAs. If you lack natural protection from the sun they either need to supply sunscreen or headwear.

At my 911 job it was Company logo'd ballcap/beanie only.
At my transport job it was plain black baseball cap / beanie or company logo'd fitted ballcap.


----------

